# Food Safety News Mon 11/4/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 4, 2019)

Food Safety News
Mon 11/4/2019 4:01 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* EU says Salmonella issues in poultry from Thailand unresolved*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 04, 2019 12:04 am The problem of Salmonella contaminated poultry meat from Thailand detected at the European border is likely to continue, according to a report. DG Sante, the European Commission’s unit for policy on food safety and health, visited Thailand to assess the control system for poultry products intended for export to Europe. Thailand and Brazil are the...  Continue Reading



* USDA issues warning about misbranded pork sausages*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2019 12:03 am A routine inspection uncovered improper labeling on sausages, spurring the USDA to issue a public warning. The warning from the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) said a recall was not initiated for the 77 pounds of sausage “because it is believed that (the) products are no longer available for consumers...  Continue Reading



* Import actions include seafood, herbal tea, vegetable protein*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2019 12:02 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Desc Text...  Continue Reading



* Publisher’s Platform: My last ode for Transparency – at least for this weekend*
By Bill Marler on Nov 03, 2019 08:52 am At the risk of beating this issue to death, I found yet another blog post I did several years ago on the issue of transparency in how public health deals with the public’s right to know. Is there a good reason to keep a company’s name secret when it is linked to a foodborne illness...  Continue Reading


----------

